# Reheating a pork butt



## undy (Jun 13, 2019)

I was thinking of smoking a pork butt tomorrow but want for Saturdays dinner. What is the best way to keep the pork butt fresh and also what is the best way to reheat?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 13, 2019)

You can reheat Butts many ways.
Vac bag whole Butt or PP and reheat in the bag in simmering water or Sous vide.
Whole Butt or PP in foil covered pan in oven.
Crockpot, Steam or Microwave it.

I like to pull it, add a finishing sauce, vac bag it and reheat in simmering water or microwave.
A good finishing sauce like SoFlaQuers or a Au  jus will keep already pulled pork from drying out.


----------



## undy (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks! Trying the SoFlasQuers sauce for the first time!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 13, 2019)

I do what Chili does.  Pull it, vacuum seal, and simmer in water.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 13, 2019)

Chef Jimmy J also has a great finishing sauce. Made both his and Soflaquers with great results


----------



## zwiller (Jun 13, 2019)

I always smoke one day and serve later.  Reheating PP is very forgiving and many ways to do it.  Remember to take it easy on the finishing sauce.  I prefer to just leave the PP alone and add finishing sauce to sandwich if desired.  I would use a little apple juice if it dries a bit but shouldn't if covered.


----------



## undy (Jun 13, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I always smoke one day and serve later.  Reheating PP is very forgiving and many ways to do it.  Remember to take it easy on the finishing sauce.  I prefer to just leave the PP alone and add finishing sauce to sandwich if desired.  I would use a little apple juice if it dries a bit but shouldn't if covered.


Whendo you pull your pork, before or after reheating?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

undy said:


> Whendo you pull your pork, before or after reheating?



I prefer to pull it the same day it's smoked. Then I'll vacuum seal it up once cooled. At home I reheat in simmering water. At work it gets the microwave treatment. Both still taste good. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

undy said:


> I was thinking of smoking a pork butt tomorrow but want for Saturdays dinner. What is the best way to keep the pork butt fresh and also what is the best way to reheat?



BTW you posted this in the ABT forum. More eyes may see it if you had put it in the pork forum. 

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2019)

Moved to Pork Forum.

Always Pull day of the cook. Cold Gelatin, holding the meat together, has to be heated to a higher temp than that which originally melted it. Reheating a Whole Butt to a service temp of 155 to 165, will not sufficiently melt the gelatin enough to Pull the meat...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 13, 2019)

Day of cook, as soon as you can handle it.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 13, 2019)

undy said:


> Whendo you pull your pork, before or after reheating?



I don't pull, I chop into chunks  but I do the same as everyone is saying.

I gotta ask, has anyone ever done it the other way?  The reason I say this, is often times the smoke gets late, pulling stinks up the house, and it would nice to do later.  I might have to take one for the team.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2019)

Zwiller, If you Chop, it don't really matter when you do it. You still want pull tender pork, but your cleaver is doing the work, not your fingers. I have Butts go long. Time to eat but only the outer half of the Roast is pulling apart. I pull what I can and Chop the rest...JJ


----------



## undy (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Sorry for posting in wrong spot


----------



## Wakulla (Jun 13, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I don't pull, I chop into chunks  but I do the same as everyone is saying.
> 
> I gotta ask, has anyone ever done it the other way?  The reason I say this, is often times the smoke gets late, pulling stinks up the house, and it would nice to do later.  I might have to take one for the team.




Pulling stinks up the house?

I love that smell. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 13, 2019)

zwiller said:


> ...pulling stinks up the house...


Say what?


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 13, 2019)

Based on timing needs I do my larger butt cooks and pull them same day. Refrigerate overnight and then I just warm it in roaster pans and mix in the liquid gold from the pan of which I make sure there is plenty.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh yeah, I love how it smells too _however_ one time a butt ran real late like 2AM.  Immediately chopped and vac sealed.  The smell was so strong it woke everyone up and we could not sleep a wink.  Even worse, we couldn't have any as it was for daughter's grad party.  Good times LOL.


----------



## undy (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is the finished Boston Butt. Reheated next day, no left overs! Thansk for all your help!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

undy said:


> I was thinking of smoking a pork butt tomorrow but want for Saturdays dinner. What is the best way to keep the pork butt fresh and also what is the best way to reheat?




It depends on how many you're serving.
You already got Great suggestions above, however you might run into the way we do it around here, because it's usually just the 2 of us:
I just pull it as soon as I can touch it.
Then I Fridge it, and save the "Defatted" Liquid Gold too.
Then we just put enough for a Sammy or 2 in a bowl, add some of the Liquid Gold & Nuke it for about a minute.
Tastes exactly like it did right after I pulled it.
Then after a few days, I vac pac some & Freeze it.
Years later I can Thaw & Nuke, and get the same Great tasting Sammies.

Bear


----------

